# Baltimore Meetup Sunday, March 12, 2006



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

Call me a planner, an organizer or even a madman but I know we are all busy people so I figured I would post this way head of time to see if anyone would be interested. I do not know the city of baltimore from a bull's a$$ though my wife does so I may have he tag along for directions and navigation but if anyone is interested and knows the city, perhaps we can get this going. One shot I would be interested in shooting is a city landscape of Baltimore shot from Federal Hill.

Once again, I'm open minded and willing to entertain any/all suggestions.

Scott


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 12, 2006)

Cmon folks! No replies ? No body ?


----------



## jocose (Jan 19, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Cmon folks! No replies ? No body ?


 
I'll be in Balmer the week before for my sister's wedding, but it's only 45 minutes for me, so sure, I'm in.  I'm assuming that unless Joe is out of town, he'd probably be up for it.  Kelox also lives near Balto as well.  If talk really nice to JonMikal's wife, he might be allowed to come up as well.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah,

Different city maybe a different kinda shoot. It would be fun for sure! Cmon folks, get in on this!

Scott


----------



## kelox (Jan 20, 2006)

As long as there are no new projects on the list at work it sounds good to me.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea, I'm still up for this...Kelox? Clarinet? Jonmikal? Any of you PA or VA types???


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 21, 2006)

Come one, come all, the 2nd Baltimore TPF meetup though I am not familiar with the city so I will be lost trying to find ANY place to meet.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 28, 2006)

I should be able to make it, this is my busy time of the semester, but I don't forsee and conflicts as of now.  See ya then!


----------



## kelox (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry folks, as I created this thread, I feel bad though I can not make this on Saturday though it's supposed to be a beautiful day so you all go out there and get some great pictures.

Scott


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone wanna give me details on this meetup so I can put it on the calendar?


----------



## jocose (Mar 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna give me details on this meetup so I can put it on the calendar?


 
It's this Saturday in Baltimore.  We're meeting somewhere at some time.

Does that clear things up?


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> It's this Saturday in Baltimore.  We're meeting somewhere at some time.
> 
> Does that clear things up?



:er:


----------



## jocose (Mar 7, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> :er:


 
don't get pi$$y with me, sweetie...you know as much as I do. The organizer bailed on us...so I guess me Joe and Kelox are on our own.

OK, so I'll take up the slack. How's 'bout 11 am by the Daily Grind in Fells Point. Then we can do Fells Point, Canton, Little Italy, and work our way back to the Harbor. Or, we could head up to Johns Hopkins earlier so Joe can get his panorama. Or we could hit UMBC and do a campus thing. Or we could check out something else.

Just some thoughts...Joe, you live there. What say you?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 9, 2006)

Unfortunately...I have to do a session this weekend on Sat and Sun evening at 5:30.  THe only time that a meet would be possible would be Sunday morning until the session.  Saturday can't happen.  Let me know if you're still interested!

Oh, and unfortunately again...Sunday is supposed to be scattered T-Storms...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 9, 2006)

Bad news...My weekend just completely filled up...I won't be able to do the meet at all.  Sorry


----------



## jocose (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like we should reschedule.   I can make in Sunday, but it would be way better if I didn't go.

BUT, if Kelox really wants to hook up, I might be able to make it over to Annap for a few hours on sat or sunday.  Since it's just the two of us at this point, PM me.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 11, 2006)

See, Looks like the plan fekk all apart anyways so no big deal. By the way, the organizer didn't bail, he is not in the country so being baltimore is in the US, it makes things difficult. I plan to reschedule this at some point but probably will change the location to Annapolis. As the summer nears, my weekend will be filled with boating and fishing so I doubt I'll be spending much time with my camera.

Scott


----------

